# Arriba Pescado



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Each year Spaw Maxwell puts on a tournament in Port O'Connor called Arriba Pescado. This year they elected to have a Guides Cup the day before their big tournament. The crew that purchased me during the live auction, "Razzelbadazzle" (Sp) grinded hard all day with top water lures. Best color was bone or chartreuse. Our team won 1st place, and my step son TJ Christensen's team took 4th place.

What can I say about Razzelbadazzle- These guys were salty and were not afraid to walk a mile to find fish? Thanks...My hats off to all of you.

The month of June has been the busiest fishing month this year, and also one of the best months for catching fish. We appreciate all the business and have really enjoyed making new friends.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com

1-888-677-4868

Capt. Chris Martin
Bay Flats Lodge, Inc.

PHOTO: "Girl Power" these lady's with Texas AgFinance kicked butt and won first place in their company tournament. Guide TJ Christensen (Several fish are going on the wall)

PHOTO: Group all the way from Midland, Texas had 8 fish at 4PM yesterday, full moon? At 7PM they located these fish, Guide Mark Robinson.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice chris!!, nice


----------



## Cactus (Jan 16, 2006)

Never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Where did they catch those nice reds?


----------

